# add a second light to an existing 3 way switch circuit



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Is it acceptable to use the common lead from one of the 3 way switches and run a nuetral from the breaker box for this light?


Umm...no. For one, if you happen to find the first switch instead of the second, the common lead will not be switched. If you were going to pull just a nuetral from the panel it would have to be in conduit.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No the only way to do it is to connect into the cable going to the existing fixture either at the fixture or at the switch whre the fixture connects if it even connects to one of the switches.

The only for sure way that works everytime is to connect in at the existing fixture.


----------



## djohns10 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## gooch (Feb 28, 2007)

sounds like the switch that you can access is a dead end three way. typically three way systems are powered at on end, and the switch leg is on the other end with 2 traveller wires inbetween. in a dead end 3way its powered and switched from one side and the power is attached to the intended nuetral wire of your traveller wire so that it acts as the power on the other end. the switch its self doenst need a neutral so there is no neutral in that dead end side. the easiest way to do it is bring wire for your new light straight out of your existing light. if you cant do that then you will have to get your wire into that box with the power and the switchleg. if you could somehow access the switchleg to the light you could cut it and j-box it to your new light.
-gooch


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 24, 2006)

gooch said:


> sounds like the switch that you can access is a dead end three way. typically three way systems are powered at on end, and the switch leg is on the other end with 2 traveller wires inbetween. in a dead end 3way its powered and switched from one side and the power is attached to the intended nuetral wire of your traveller wire so that it acts as the power on the other end. the switch its self doenst need a neutral so there is no neutral in that dead end side. the easiest way to do it is bring wire for your new light straight out of your existing light. if you cant do that then you will have to get your wire into that box with the power and the switchleg. if you could somehow access the switchleg to the light you could cut it and j-box it to your new light.
> -gooch


no, no. no!
don't mess with switchlegs ...
either your feed is at the light or one of the switches.
In either case, the simplest way to add a light is at the first light. You KNOW the neutral and switched wire are there....


----------



## gooch (Feb 28, 2007)

i was just saying if he cant access the light box itself but could access the wire some how, it would be better to j-box in an attic space than screw up his drywall or fish a wire down a wall. just a suggestion.
-gooch


----------

